# Itunes will not start on my windows xp



## JohnnyBoyC

This is a new problem it worked perfectly 2 days ago, and today it wont start, i click on it, and it looks like it is about to come up, and then nothing happens!

Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## kof2000

did you try reinstalling it?


----------



## computerhakk

have you installed, changed, removed, updated anything from your computer in the past 2 days?


----------



## Apokarteron

I used to have that problem about 2 weeks ago, my problem was Norton Internet Security hadn't configured the firewall settings for it and it would 'stick' on (don't know what it's called) under Del + Alt + Ctrl > Second tab, just press close iTunes from there and reopen


----------



## JohnnyBoyC

*yes*

tes i uninstalled it, then reinstalled it, and it still didnt work, so i repaired it in the control panel, then i uninstalled it and deleted all of it, and downloaded it again from apple.com and it still wont work.

also, i tried ending the itunes processes and i tried it again, and it STILL wouldnt work


----------



## OS Dragon

> so i repaired it in the control panel


 What do you mean "you repaired it"?


----------



## JohnnyBoyC

if you go to the add/remove programs, and click itunes, then add/remove, it says "remove" or "repair"


----------



## JohnnyBoyC

*got somewhere*

i tried to open it by run as and it said

The itunes music library.itl file is locked, on a locked disk, or you do not have write permission for this file.


what?


----------



## OS Dragon

Are you trying to install (and run) it on a user area that does not have administrative powers?


----------



## JohnnyBoyC

*nope*

no, i only have one user and it is the administrator


----------



## JohnnyBoyC

can anyone figure it out?


----------



## dhaynes

i know some people were having trouble with the windows version of iTunes a couple weeks ago. im pretty sure they fixed it in the recent update though.


----------



## Zimdale

*yea*

Yea Im having the same problem it will like open rite away then close....umm I havnt found a solution yet but yea they dint fix it I downloaded the new one and its doin the same thing.


----------



## Zimdale

Okay I was searchin around lookin for somethin on it and I found this. Umm it worked for mine so hopefully itl work for others. 



> Originally Posted by UVAcavs47
> 3 Possible Fixes!
> 
> 1. Start > Run > type "msconfig" and press enter
> 2. Go to the services tab
> 3. check "hide all Microsoft services"
> 4. click disable all
> 5. find "iPodService" and check that one (so its the only process)
> 6. go to the startup tab
> 7. click disable all
> 8. check qttask and ituneshelper so they are the only programs checked
> 9. restart
> 
> If it works, there is a program interferring with itunes. slowly check all the programs (1-3 at a time to see which one is messing it up)


----------



## pcmagic

1. Start > Run > type "msconfig" and press enter
2. Go to the services tab
3. check "hide all Microsoft services"
4. click disable all
5. find "iPodService" and check that one (so its the only process)
6. go to the startup tab
7. click disable all
8. check qttask and ituneshelper so they are the only programs checked
9. restart

Yes that works my friend says because his is the same ..... but after you close itunes you have to to that all over again ...


----------



## pcmagic

Any more ideas People


----------



## spacedude89

......apple software -.-


----------



## pcmagic

Anyone have anymore infomation on this ... BECAUSE itunes isnt working from what im hereing from most of my friends..


----------

